# Question about after the 1000 year reign?



## Hunting Teacher (Oct 6, 2010)

I've been puzzled by something in Revelation having to do with the the end of Jesus 1000 year reign on earth. 
The bible tells us that Satan will be released for a short period of time and that some will be deceived and turn to him.
I know there are many of you here way smarter and more knowledgable of scripture than I am so I am hoping you can explain to me who would be the people that Satan deceives? Certainly not Christians who Jesus has already paid the price for? 
 So who is being talked about that would end up in he11 with Satan?


----------



## apoint (Oct 6, 2010)

I might be able to answer that.  In the thousand year reign babies are born, so they have free will to chose as they get older. Everyone always has free will at any time to chose their way to go.
 God will give them over to their own free will, how ever they chose.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Oct 6, 2010)

apoint said:


> I might be able to answer that.  In the thousand year reign babies are born, so they have free will to chose as they get older. Everyone always has free will at any time to chose their way to go.
> God will give them over to their own free will, how ever they chose.


Thanks,
So kids are born under the grace and blessings of a perfect world thanks to Jesus presence but they have never actually had to seek/ ask for a personal relationship with Him? That would explain it. 
Thanks!


----------



## apoint (Oct 6, 2010)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Thanks,
> So kids are born under the grace and blessings of a perfect world thanks to Jesus presence but they have never actually had to seek/ ask for a personal relationship with Him? That would explain it.
> Thanks!



 The Lord would never MAKE anyone go with Him. He wants you to choose him.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 7, 2010)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Thanks,
> So kids are born under the grace and blessings of a perfect world thanks to Jesus presence but they have never actually had to seek/ ask for a personal relationship with Him? That would explain it.
> Thanks!



As The Wise man Said, "There is nothing New under the sun" What was will be again", Adam and Eve were created in a perfect world and environment yet they fell, same thing will happened to those nations that will remain after the Armageddon, even their life spans will be longer but yet when the time comes they will rebelled against Christ.


----------



## jason4445 (Oct 7, 2010)

This is another stumbling block to the "end is near" proponents.  Before this 1000 year stuff and anti Christ thing can happen the learned theologians say that the Temple has to be rebuilt - and some say just the alter.  Right now there is a big Islamic dome where the Temple has to be constructed - that is going to have to come down before the Temple can be built.  There is a place or two for just an alter though.  So even if the temple/alter is rebuilt tomorrow then it will be 1000 years of peace and prosperity before Jesus comes for the second time.  That does not sound like anytime soon to my count.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 7, 2010)

jason4445 said:


> This is another stumbling block to the "end is near" proponents.  Before this 1000 year stuff and anti Christ thing can happen the learned theologians say that the Temple has to be rebuilt - and some say just the alter.  Right now there is a big Islamic dome where the Temple has to be constructed - that is going to have to come down before the Temple can be built.  There is a place or two for just an alter though.  So even if the temple/alter is rebuilt tomorrow then it will be 1000 years of peace and prosperity before Jesus comes for the second time.  That does not sound like anytime soon to my count.



Those that believe this, is due to mis interpretation or prophecy , they see the 70 weeks of Daniel only partially fulfilled, they expect a temple to be rebuilt before the lord comes, those of us who believe the 70 weeks are fulfilled in the year 70 AD , know that no temple is needed for the messiah to return.
No King of Israel ever had his Throne in the Temple this is Gentile mis information .
For Christ to return no temple is needed as he is the Temple.
Besides if the Jews wanted to build a temple they could do it without having to remove the Mosque as prophesied.
"Leave out the court which is outside the temple and do not measure it, for it has been given to the nations; and they will tread under foot the holy city for forty-two months.Revelations.


----------

